# FP ink cartridges



## armyturner (Oct 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows which brand of cartridges will and will not work in the pens that we make. I hate to buy different brands just for trial and error, but I think it would be good to know in order to be more versed when selling on of my fountain pens.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 25, 2007)

International standard cartridges and international short cartridges all fit our fountain pens.  Proprietary cartridges (like for the Lamy Safari) do not.


----------



## bradh (Oct 25, 2007)

The packages do not always state that they are international standard. I look and see if they fit a Waterman pen since Waterman pens work with the same cartrige type.


----------

